# P0157, P0158, P0159 MIL O2 Sensor and fuel level sensor



## Sid101 (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm receiving the P0157, P0158 and P0159 generic codes. Low voltage, high voltage and slow response for the bank 2 sensor 2 O2 sensor. 

No CEL but the Service Engine light is on. 

Is it as simple as replacing a bad O2 sensor? 
Where is this bank 2, sensor 2 located? I believe I read it's just behind the CC but I believe there are multiple converters. 

Also the fuel level on the gauge has been displaying erratic readings. Are these issues related or separate? My first thought is a bad fuel level sensor

any recalls I need to be aware of?


----------

